# Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit drosseln/ verlangsamen



## Teiby1 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich hab das gleiche Problem wie in dem Beitrag von http://www.tutorials.de/forum/netzwerke/24066-programm-zum-netzwerk-drosseln.html  also ich suche ein Programm mit dem man die Netzwerk oder besser noch die Browser Geschwindigkeit (Mozilla Firefox) senken kann. Aber bitte hier reinschreiben ins Forum damit andere die das gleiche Problem haben das auch lesen können. Danke


----------



## TheAlchimist (19. November 2008)

Moin,

die einzige Technik, die ich kenne, die für sowas gedacht ist, nennt sich QoS, Quality of Service. Da kommt es vor allem auf den Router an, was da in der Richtung in der Software eingebaut ist. 
Ansonsten kann man in praktisch allen Filesharing-Programmen die Upload- und Download-Datenrate einstellen.
Für genauere Hilfe bräuchte ich eine etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung, wie dein Netzwerk aufgebaut ist (wie viele Rechner sind im Netzwerk, wie stark lasten die normalerweise den Internetanschluss aus und mit was für Programmen - du hast da was von Browsers erwähnt).

MfG TheAlchimist


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Wenn du die Gleiche Frage hast, wie sie in nem Anderen Thread schon gestellt wurde, warum stellst du sich dann nicht dort?


----------

